# I've had it with these trespassers.



## onemilmhz (Aug 15, 2015)

Now he's bringing his kids/grand kids and waving for my cameras.  He might as well be giving me the finger.  He'll be getting a visit from law enforcement this week.


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 15, 2015)

"this land is your land, this land is my land" hope you bust them fellers.


----------



## antharper (Aug 15, 2015)

Some flat tires should stop em


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Aug 15, 2015)

^^
No need to do that. Call the sheriff and have them charged. Let law enforcement handle it properly.


----------



## Sgajacket (Aug 16, 2015)

TurkeyDreamer said:


> ^^
> No need to do that. Call the sheriff and have them charged. Let law enforcement handle it properly.



GLWT. Caught folks red handed stealing on our place and the deputy made every excuse why we shouldn't press charges before he just stopped taking our calls. You can bet they will be quick to handle you if you confront them or spike the roads, though.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 16, 2015)

Sgajacket said:


> GLWT. Caught folks red handed stealing on our place and the deputy made every excuse why we shouldn't press charges before he just stopped taking our calls. You can bet they will be quick to handle you if you confront them or spike the roads, though.



Sounds like it would be time to change Deputies then in my opinion !!!!!

I hate a thief and a liar worse that most anything.  If the law enforcement officials won't take care of the proper way to handle the situation, Well, my Father dang sure taught me how to enforce "REDNECK JUSTICE" when needed.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 16, 2015)

If a deputy refuses to do his duty, report him to the Sheriff and to the prosecutor of that county.  If that don't work, call the newspaper.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Aug 16, 2015)

Sgajacket said:


> GLWT. Caught folks red handed stealing on our place and the deputy made every excuse why we shouldn't press charges before he just stopped taking our calls. You can bet they will be quick to handle you if you confront them or spike the roads, though.



Coach Herman Edwards:   "Don't hit send" !!


----------



## rosewood (Aug 17, 2015)

Are there posted signs?  No Trespassing?  If so, they can definitely be charged.  If no signs, I think you have to give them a warning first.


----------



## Sgajacket (Aug 17, 2015)

This kind of stuff falls WAY down on the priority list, no matter what is posted. It is certainly below ticket writing and revenue generation in our poor South Georgia counties. In our situation, it was obvious the deputies knew the family. We were from the next county over, so our stuff was inconsequential to them.


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 17, 2015)

Get a land owner affidavit from DNR, fill it out, Game warden can prosecute and you don't have to be involved.


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 17, 2015)

I know how you feel. I got em dumping loads of logs and limbs on my driveway. Took me an hr to move it so I could drive in. 
No tag number yet but Im working on it.


----------



## onemilmhz (Aug 17, 2015)

00Beau said:


> Get a land owner affidavit from DNR, fill it out, Game warden can prosecute and you don't have to be involved.


We're basically doing this.  Talked to the property owner today, he's more than happy to protect his interests.  The area is well posted.  In fact, they pass by three signs before they even get to the first camera.  Collected up all my documentation, photos, videos, etc. and will be meeting with DNR tomorrow.


----------



## satchmo (Aug 18, 2015)

*Not in Georgia*



rosewood said:


> Are there posted signs?  No Trespassing?  If so, they can definitely be charged.  If no signs, I think you have to give them a warning first.



You don't even have to have your property posted in Georgia. If you are not supposed to be there you are trespassing even if it is by accident. You still have to give them a warning first even with posted signs.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 18, 2015)

Let him know its getting to close to deer season to be riding on the property. Let him know once season is out he can take a nature walk with his grandchildren but no ATV's since they can tear up the trails.


----------



## bwarren2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Pretty sad when a dad is teaching his son to trespass.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Aug 18, 2015)

If they happened to dump a few junk tires, the DNR can fine the blood out of them. Get my point.


----------



## Barebowyer (Aug 19, 2015)

PLEASE prosecute all of them you can since apparently, from my experience here in Georgia the past year and a half, it's the Georgia way!!!!! I am not putting everyone in the same basket but it is so prevalent here compared to where I am from.  I am an LEO and no warning is needed if they passed a properly posted sign.  Not starting a debate....I feel the deputy knew them or their family IMHO.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Aug 19, 2015)

*Hmm...*



Migmack said:


> Let him know its getting to close to deer season to be riding on the property. Let him know once season is out he can take a nature walk with his grandchildren but no ATV's since they can tear up the trails.



"Don't Hit Send" !!  "Coach Herman Edwards"!!


----------



## onemilmhz (Aug 19, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Let him know its getting to close to deer season to be riding on the property. Let him know once season is out he can take a nature walk with his grandchildren but no ATV's since they can tear up the trails.


We've tried all the "nice neighbor" routes and he just continues to be a jerk.  He even got a little nasty with my buddy's wife when she was by herself out there. We plan to hunt the area he frequents most this season and are putting a ton of work into a food plot that he would just drive through and destroy.  I'm not willing to let that happen.  DNR is paying him a visit and another gate is going up this week. If he damages it or cuts the chain he's going to jail.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Aug 19, 2015)

*Amen !!!*



onemilmhz said:


> We've tried all the "nice neighbor" routes and he just continues to be a jerk.  He even got a little nasty with my buddy's wife when she was by herself out there. We plan to hunt the area he frequents most this season and are putting a ton of work into a food plot that he would just drive through and destroy.  I'm not willing to let that happen.  DNR is paying him a visit and another gate is going up this week. If he damages it or cuts the chain he's going to jail.



And.....I am hitting send !!!


----------



## Jeffriesw (Aug 23, 2015)

bwarren2 said:


> Pretty sad when a dad is teaching his son to trespass.



That is indeed the saddest part of this whole saga.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 23, 2015)

Why not talk to the folks yourself ?

They could end up being an asset to you since they are local.  A visit from a LEO would probably kill any chance of that.


----------



## Kdad (Aug 27, 2015)

Any updates?


----------



## Stratos201XL (Aug 28, 2015)

onemilmhz said:


> We've tried all the "nice neighbor" routes and he just continues to be a jerk.  He even got a little nasty with my buddy's wife when she was by herself out there. We plan to hunt the area he frequents most this season and are putting a ton of work into a food plot that he would just drive through and destroy.  I'm not willing to let that happen.  DNR is paying him a visit and another gate is going up this week. If he damages it or cuts the chain he's going to jail.



Milkman, read this. This trespasser seams to be a CensoredCensoredCensored. My opinion.


----------



## 95g atl (Aug 28, 2015)

Besides the no trespassing signs, how about one of these:


----------



## gadeerwoman (Aug 28, 2015)

Talking to trespassers and trying to be nice about it gets you nowhere in this state! A few times of being charged does. I don't want trespassers on my land any more that I want someone just walking into my house unannounced. And whether or not the property belongs to a bank (foreclosed) or a 'person' should make no difference but some folks seem to think bank property is theirs for the taking. Disrespect for someone else's property is just that ...total disrespect. And yes, all these folks are teaching their kids to do the same thing. I was taught from an early age that you do NOT go on someone else's property that you don't have permission to be on. That goes for antique thieves, metal detecting scum, poachers, pot heads or any other group. If you don't have permission to be on there from the owner then keep your sorry behind off! Just had the lock pried open on the new neighbor's property last weekend by some scum who decided the posted signs didn't mean they couldn't fish if they wanted to. Little did they know there were also a couple campers out and they left their little fingerprints on the lock they pried open. I don't care what your ethnicity or nationality is, if you are on land without permission you are trespassing and the owner has every right to take to the law from the get go.
I've had my fill with it. Kids or adults should show respect for anything that is not theirs but the parents sure don't teach most of them any respect anymore.


----------



## onemilmhz (Aug 28, 2015)

Kdad said:


> Any updates?


Installing the gate tomorrow, and another camera . Had to do some mowing to get to the fence line.  I also talked with the adjacent property manager (private school) on the other side of ours and let them know he's probably riding on their property as well.  They called the Sheriff's Office and asked for copies of everything I had accumulated to this point.  In the mean time a new guy on a different ATV has shown up this week.


----------



## Kdad (Aug 30, 2015)

Hope the best for you. One bad stroke after another for you brother. Hopefully it stops and not escalate.


----------



## 95g atl (Aug 30, 2015)

man, another one?....!!!!  that would frustrate me to the point of possibly doing something stupid.  Glad you are doing the right thing with the gate and law enforcement.  

The last pic shows a 4 wheeler and the guy with a back pack.  Wonder if that holds a stolen camera in it?  Obviously he has a backpack for a reason.  Could be anything.

Sometimes law enforcement doesn't want to get involved, at that point, personally, I would ponder some thought of a casual mention something in the lines of "_I hope "YOU" find these trespassers before I happen to be on my property and "I" find them_."

I did something similar when some nut job was stalking the G/F.  She called 911 and they put her on hold.  I called the police non emergency number and told them that a stalker was banging on the G/F's front door.  _"I'm heading over there now, so it is probably a good idea to have an officer get there before I do." _ Guess what, several officers showed up before I could get there.   IMAGINE THAT.


----------



## TrailBlazer999 (Aug 30, 2015)

95g atl said:


> I did something similar when some nut job was stalking the G/F.  She called 911 and they put her on hold.  I called the police non emergency number and told them that a stalker was banging on the G/F's front door.  _"I'm heading over there now, so it is probably a good idea to have an officer get there before I do." _ Guess what, several officers showed up before I could get there.   IMAGINE THAT.



I wish i could have been a fly on the wall for that.


----------



## onemilmhz (Aug 30, 2015)

95g atl said:


> The last pic shows a 4 wheeler and the guy with a back pack.  Wonder if that holds a stolen camera in it?  Obviously he has a backpack for a reason.  Could be anything.


Yeah, we've had a few things go missing from out there, a riding mower/ATV dump cart, an old rotted out boat hull from the pond and two trail cams.  But that was a couple years ago.  It's been a while since anything was stolen.

We didn't get the gate put up due to the weather this weekend, which is just as well because I want the ranger to talk to him first, or at least around the same time.  He needs to know it's legal and if he messes with it there will be consequences.


----------



## USMC0844 (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm an LEO. You can prosecute criminal trespass. The fact they pass no trespassing signs just hardens your case. Placing spike strips on your property is also not illegal but a gate would probably be a more civil choice. If worse comes to worse, gather up all your evidence and take it to file a civil warrant. Worst thing a judge can say is no.


----------



## 95g atl (Sep 2, 2015)

TrailBlazer999 said:


> I wish i could have been a fly on the wall for that.



The dispatcher was stunned and didn't know what to say to me.  I kindly told her that I needed to get off the phone because I was driving and almost there. 




onemilmhz said:


> Yeah, we've had a few things go missing from out there, a riding mower/ATV dump cart, an old rotted out boat hull from the pond and two trail cams.  But that was a couple years ago.  It's been a while since anything was stolen.
> 
> We didn't get the gate put up due to the weather this weekend, which is just as well because I want the ranger to talk to him first, or at least around the same time.  He needs to know it's legal and if he messes with it there will be consequences.



Man, there would make me so mad.
If you were closeby, I would meet you to help install the gate. 




USMC0844 said:


> I'm an LEO. You can prosecute criminal trespass. The fact they pass no trespassing signs just hardens your case. Placing spike strips on your property is also not illegal but a gate would probably be a more civil choice. If worse comes to worse, gather up all your evidence and take it to file a civil warrant. Worst thing a judge can say is no.



well said.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Sep 2, 2015)

*So....*



onemilmhz said:


> We're basically doing this.  Talked to the property owner today, he's more than happy to protect his interests.  The area is well posted.  In fact, they pass by three signs before they even get to the first camera.  Collected up all my documentation, photos, videos, etc. and will be meeting with DNR tomorrow.



What all has transpired since the DNR became involved ?


----------



## onemilmhz (Sep 2, 2015)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> What all has transpired since the DNR became involved ?


Picked up and filled out an affidavit today.  That and copies of everything will be turned over tomorrow (have to get it notorized).  Because he doesn't have a visible weapon or fishing poles in any of the pics/videos they won't immediately charge.  They're going to familiarize themselves with the property and see if they can catch him in the act first, either trespassing, hunting, fishing, etc.  If so, they'll charge him.  If not, they'll make contact and issue a Criminal Trespass warning.  Not sure how long it will all take, but I hope to have it somewhat resolved by bow opener. 

Just FYI, I'm also an LEO. I've probably been a little too patient with this guy, thinking he would cry foul if I "called my buddies" on him. For that reason I am trying to stay somewhat detached and let the boys in green do their thing.  Stay tuned!


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 3, 2015)

USMC0844 said:


> I'm an LEO. You can prosecute criminal trespass. The fact they pass no trespassing signs just hardens your case. Placing spike strips on your property is also not illegal but a gate would probably be a more civil choice. If worse comes to worse, gather up all your evidence and take it to file a civil warrant. Worst thing a judge can say is no.



It is not illegal to place spike strips on your property, but if you do it without notice you open yourself up to civil liability for any damage that they do even if that damage is done to a trespasser.


----------



## onemilmhz (Sep 3, 2015)

JustUs4All said:


> It is not illegal to place spike strips on your property, but if you do it without notice you open yourself up to civil liability for any damage that they do even if that damage is done to a trespasser.


This^^^ 

Keep in mind that it's a lease. I don't think our landowner would be very happy if we went around booby-trapping his property.


----------



## LTZ25 (Sep 3, 2015)

JustUs4All said:


> It is not illegal to place spike strips on your property, but if you do it without notice you open yourself up to civil liability for any damage that they do even if that damage is done to a trespasser.



If you put spikes out and hurt some kid , it would be his land . And you don't want to bring this trespassing to another level and have to worry about what traps they may set for you .


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Sep 6, 2015)

LTZ25 said:


> If you put spikes out you don't want to bring this trespassing to another level and have to worry about what traps they may set for you .



Yes-That is a very serious concern-retribution could be worse than the problem......


----------



## onemilmhz (Sep 7, 2015)

Gate installed, barb wire repaired, signs in place. Let's see how long it lasts.


----------



## Lilly001 (Sep 7, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> If a deputy refuses to do his duty, report him to the Sheriff and to the prosecutor of that county.  If that don't work, call the newspaper.



X2


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Sep 7, 2015)

Just on a hunch...............pull up your property on the county tax plat. There may be a land locked piece of property and your visitors have access through your place. They don't seem to mind getting their picture taken. May be more to this than you know.


----------



## quinn (Sep 7, 2015)

With you being a Leo , I would drive my police car a couple times when I went to the property if its available. I would even turn on the lights and sirens at the gate for people to see.


----------



## onemilmhz (Sep 7, 2015)

Hooty Hoot said:


> Just on a hunch...............pull up your property on the county tax plat. There may be a land locked piece of property and your visitors have access through your place. They don't seem to mind getting their picture taken. May be more to this than you know.


We've already done this and the property lines are well documented. He just had run of the place for years before the current owner bought it, and thinks he still does.



quinn said:


> With you being a Leo , I would drive my police car a couple times when I went to the property if its available. I would even turn on the lights and sirens at the gate for people to see.


He knows very well who I am and what I do. I made sure to introduce myself the first time we ever dealt with him.  He just doesn't care.

We tolerated it for too long, trying to be the better neighbors in all this, and not wanting to get our landowner in a bunch of drama. But this summer they really stepped up their activity out there, and started riding deeper and deeper into the property. They are disturbing our food plots, not to mention the wildlife, and we pay a lot of money to use the property legally. They could have leased it if they wanted to, but didn't. Enough is enough.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 8, 2015)

onemilmhz said:


> Gate installed, barb wire repaired, signs in place. Let's see how long it lasts.



I sure hope this works for ya... it sounds like you have had a rough time! gate looks good by the way!


----------



## WinMag.300 (Sep 10, 2015)

*updates?*

any updates with it being so close to start of season


----------



## onemilmhz (Sep 10, 2015)

WinMag.300 said:


> any updates with it being so close to start of season


Went out yesterday to make sure he hasn't tampered with the gate and everything looked fine.  Even had a few does on camera feeding in front of it about two hours after we hung it up.  Haven't heard anything from DNR yet.  Not sure if that's a good or bad thing.


----------



## striper slug (Sep 17, 2015)

Dnr 

 will be glad to get involved if they can generate some revenue


----------



## onemilmhz (Sep 17, 2015)

Got a call from the ranger yesterday. He was walking the property and came across a camera site we had near a stand this summer.  They got off the corn early for some reason and there was still some on the ground.  He was really nice about it, just an FYI call he said.  We plan on hunting that spot soon so I went out and cleaned up all the corn that afternoon.  It was just nice to know they're following through on what they said they would do.  In other news, negative contact with the neighbor so far and no new pics since the gate went up.


----------



## thc_clubPres (Sep 17, 2015)

looks like the clown's got a popcorn bowl on his head




onemilmhz said:


> Installing the gate tomorrow, and another camera . Had to do some mowing to get to the fence line.  I also talked with the adjacent property manager (private school) on the other side of ours and let them know he's probably riding on their property as well.  They called the Sheriff's Office and asked for copies of everything I had accumulated to this point.  In the mean time a new guy on a different ATV has shown up this week.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 18, 2015)

95g atl said:


> Besides the no trespassing signs, how about one of these:




That would bite you in the rear in court later!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 18, 2015)

I have dealt with much the same stuff when I bought my little farm.  Tried to be nice.  Finally had 2 prosecuted.  One stood up before the Judge and said he thought if the gate was open, he was free to enter.  He found out it was not free.

Scariest was a black dude fishing in my pond.  When I asked him why he was there he gave me the name of an owner who owned the property like 20 years prior to that.  When I told him that permission was no good, he started to get aggressive and threatening like he was reaching for a weapon, until I reached for my pistol and informed him we could end this one of two ways.  He could either get his stuff and get out and not come back or his family could have a big funeral in the near future.  As far as I know, none of those have been back.  That was about 18 years ago.  

I went out last week and found new 4 wheeler tracks, so I guess a new generation is coming along and needs some education.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Sep 20, 2015)

onemilmhz said:


> Got a call from the ranger yesterday. He was walking the property and came across a camera site we had near a stand this summer.  They got off the corn early for some reason and there was still some on the ground.  He was really nice about it, just an FYI call he said.  We plan on hunting that spot soon so I went out and cleaned up all the corn that afternoon.  It was just nice to know they're following through on what they said they would do.  In other news, negative contact with the neighbor so far and no new pics since the gate went up.



Nice of the DNR Ranger to give you a heads up on the corn remnants !


----------

